# Crushing the Stone



## tigdra (Jul 10, 2006)

I figured this technique would bring some more experienced people out. Shout if you know this technique. 

Crushing the Stone
Attack: Right punch from the front

Movement: Step right foot to 6:00 as you execute a right outward block, grab opponent's right wrist with your right and follow with a left palm to the elbow, left hand then rakes down the arm, (so far pretty similar to_ Leap of Death _or even_ Missing the Leap)  _

Left hand grabs opponent's right shoulder as you right knee opponent to the body. 

Stepping down from knee towards 7:30, turn to face 7:30 while pulling opponent's wrist towards the floor and pushing shoulder down (which makes opponent fall to floor)  

Shuffle-step towards fallen opponent and drop left knee to the back of the ribs (upper ribs) as you execute double inward circling vertical punches (should look like if you were flexing your muscles) to both sides of the mastoid (which crushes his face to the ground, hence the name crushing the stone)


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 11, 2006)

tigdra said:
			
		

> I figured this technique would bring some more experienced people out. Shout if you know this technique.
> 
> Crushing the Stone
> Attack: Right punch from the front
> ...


Never heared of this but it bears a resembleance to the second move of cluthching feathers and or the offensive techs, but I would like to see this one at street speed before I make a judgement.
sean


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 12, 2006)

tigdra said:
			
		

> I figured this technique would bring some more experienced people out. Shout if you know this technique.
> 
> Crushing the Stone
> Attack: Right punch from the front
> ...


 
Hmmm never heard of it, but interesting.

Leap of Death into Gift of Destruction then back to Leap of Death followed by the Form 4 transition between the two sides of protecting fans or "opening 9 counts".

Where does this tech come from?


----------



## tigdra (Jul 14, 2006)

Our school's teacher trained and had belt certifications with tracy, parker and chow. I have technique notes for both parker and chow, I am trying to see if anyone recognizes our techniques so that we can discuss applications with them. I will post some more techniques as time goes on.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 14, 2006)

tigdra said:
			
		

> Our school's teacher trained and had belt certifications with tracy, parker and chow. I have technique notes for both parker and chow, I am trying to see if anyone recognizes our techniques so that we can discuss applications with them. I will post some more techniques as time goes on.


 
Please do, I'm curious. So far the name hasn't been familiar but all the movements you described are. :asian:


----------

